# Planting grass in a tortoise enclosure?



## CharlesDarwin2.0 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi all,

Long time lurker here, glad to finally make an account!

I have a lovely, healthy russian tortoise about 5 years old named Darwin. We use coconut fiber substrate and timothy hay mixed with a bit of rocks for a bit more natural environment for him. I was wondering if it was possiblie to plant grass in the tortoise enclosure (which is about 4.5'x2'), possibly with using a different substrate? Is that beneficial or harmful to the tortoise? Is there a guide somewhere I can use? I want to do it so that he has a more natural environment and the enclosure can look a little more appealing too


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi, and welcome to the Forum!

It would be better if you planted broad-leaf plants and weeds. Russian tortoises may pick a bit on grasses, but that's usually not what they eat. Toss in some squash or pumkin seeds. The leaves of these type plants are edible and tasty.

Some members use kitty litter pans for planting. When the plants in the pan are big enough and sturdy enough to withstand little tortoise feet, you set the pan down into the substrate and make a ramp so the tortoise can get into the pan. When he's eaten it down to the nubs, you take out that pan and put in another. Plants grow better outside in the sun, so you can have several pans out on the patio waiting to be rotated into the habitat.


----------



## CharlesDarwin2.0 (Mar 24, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, and welcome to the Forum!
> 
> It would be better if you planted broad-leaf plants and weeds. Russian tortoises may pick a bit on grasses, but that's usually not what they eat. Toss in some squash or pumkin seeds. The leaves of these type plants are edible and tasty.
> 
> Some members use kitty litter pans for planting. When the plants in the pan are big enough and sturdy enough to withstand little tortoise feet, you set the pan down into the substrate and make a ramp so the tortoise can get into the pan. When he's eaten it down to the nubs, you take out that pan and put in another. Plants grow better outside in the sun, so you can have several pans out on the patio waiting to be rotated into the habitat.




Thanks for the quick reply! I will certainly look into planting some squashes once it gets a little bit warmer around here. I meant to plant grass just as a substrate, all throughout the enclosure. I would still be feeding him his regular diet of spring mix/zoomed/weeds. Is that possible?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 24, 2016)

Sure, lots of folks do it.


----------



## Tom (Mar 24, 2016)

CharlesDarwin2.0 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! I will certainly look into planting some squashes once it gets a little bit warmer around here. I meant to plant grass just as a substrate, all throughout the enclosure. I would still be feeding him his regular diet of spring mix/zoomed/weeds. Is that possible?



You will need some sort of soil for this, and it will likely be trampled before it can take off, but it won't hurt anything to try. Also, grass will sprout, but it usually doesn't do well under indoor lighting.

Give it a go and tell us how well it works out for you. Share what you learn.


----------



## CharlesDarwin2.0 (Apr 10, 2016)

Tom said:


> You will need some sort of soil for this, and it will likely be trampled before it can take off, but it won't hurt anything to try. Also, grass will sprout, but it usually doesn't do well under indoor lighting.
> 
> Give it a go and tell us how well it works out for you. Share what you learn.



So far, nothings' been successful. It turns out grass doesn't do so hot in an indoor enclosure, and other plants he just pulls out. I'm considering putting plastic grass into his enclosure


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2016)

CharlesDarwin2.0 said:


> So far, nothings' been successful. It turns out grass doesn't do so hot in an indoor enclosure, and other plants he just pulls out. I'm considering putting plastic grass into his enclosure



Most people can't grow much on the ground in an indoor enclosure, so you are not alone there.

I would not use fake grass, as your tortoise might try to eat it and get impacted.


----------



## brianfurtado (Apr 13, 2016)

Try millet (bird seed). It's pretty hardy and grows quickly


----------



## CathyNed (Apr 17, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, and welcome to the Forum!
> 
> It would be better if you planted broad-leaf plants and weeds. Russian tortoises may pick a bit on grasses, but that's usually not what they eat. Toss in some squash or pumkin seeds. The leaves of these type plants are edible and tasty.
> 
> Some members use kitty litter pans for planting. When the plants in the pan are big enough and sturdy enough to withstand little tortoise feet, you set the pan down into the substrate and make a ramp so the tortoise can get into the pan. When he's eaten it down to the nubs, you take out that pan and put in another. Plants grow better outside in the sun, so you can have several pans out on the patio waiting to be rotated into the habitat.


Hi yvonne i am looking into this ides for my tort anyone have problems with them pulling out the young plants and eating root and all?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 17, 2016)

brianfurtado said:


> Try millet (bird seed). It's pretty hardy and grows quickly


And rapeseed.


----------

